# marsh madness



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

hit one of my favorate marshes and it was pretty good this morning. landed 8 and lost one. tides were high and we found our fish in skinny waters.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Gotta love it. Way to go. The photos are great. Were the fish up in the canals and cuts?


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

nice job flynut.is that charlie sheen in the 2nd pic.winning!!!!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice work and great pic's capturing the action!!


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Skiffstiff*

Way to go doug !


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Great day Doug! We need to get out again soon! Big trout starting to show too...


----------

